# Sticky  Welcome to the Official Frédérique Constant and Alpina Watches Forum



## Ernie Romers

Dear member, visitor, Frédérique Constant and/or Alpina watches fan,

Watchuseek is very proud and happy to host the official FC and Alpina forum and we hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Red hot chili

Hello,

it makes me happy much, and I hope to meet here many friends of Frederique Constant.

This is a Frederique Constant Slim Line Automatic, new Model.

















Many greetings from Germany


----------



## napel

Glad to see FC getting love


----------



## vbomega

I own both FC Persuasion Auto and Alpina Startimer Limited Edition.

*Frederique Constant Persuasion:*

Very comfortable, great looking watch. 40mm diameter, it used to be considered an XL sized watch in 2007 when I bought it. Excellent quality bracelet. Very comfortable, matches watch design, and nicely finished. The movement is ETA 2824, nothing fancy. I wish it was 2892, but I understand the need to keep costs down. This watch looks much more expensive than it is. Case finish is top notch. Dial is great. There is a display back. Unfortunately, its accuracy was not within FC specifications. It was about 20 seconds fast daily. Since the rate was stable, it was regulated later to be within 5 seconds per 24 hours. Overall, I am very happy with this watch. In fact, I think the company offers great value for the money and designs great looking timepieces. I highly recommended it to my brother and he also bought himself a FC (having looked at Hamilton and Longines offerings, he preferred FC).

*Alpina*

This was a very recent acquisition while visiting South Carribean. This watch looks like an IWC Big Pilot, while costing roughly 1/10th. The watch comes in a HUGE presentation box with a small airplane model inside. It is a (not so) limited edition of 8888 pieces. The movement is a (not too exclusive) Sellita 200 (ETA 2824 clone), which has a gorgeous finish. While you wouldn't expect a Pilot watch to have a display caseback, this one does. Since I am not planning to be a pilot, I am happy with trading extra protection against magnetic fields in favor of being able to look at the finished movement. Perlage, blued screws, beautiful rotor with Geneva stripes.... This movement hardly deserved all these embellishments, but I'll take it. The rate is less stable. If fully wound (which is NOT a good idea with 2824 and clones due to wear to winding bridge), it is extremely accurate (within COSC), but when worn and relied upon automatic winding, it is about 10s fast per day. Problem is that it is not consistently +10s per day. Not a big deal though for a mechanical watch.
The case is 44mm, which looks just right on my 6.75 inch wrist. IWC Big Pilot looked ridiculous. Alpina case is beautifully finished, although I would make a couple of suggestions on improving it if I had a chance. The crystal is domed sapphire with blue-hue AR coating. Looks fantastic! I am very impressed overall with the quality of this case and the looks of this watch. The dial is ridiculously beautiful. 
My version of this watch is on a leather strap, which is the way I wanted it. The strap itself is wonderful. Very high quality. Here is the caveat: the deployant buckle is horrible. When I take the watch off, it can disengage from the strap, which is very dangerous. The buckle design is simple and cheap. But the worst part is the steel. It is soft and it already looks terrible. Even Tissot deployment buckle is much better. I used one for many years and it doesn't have as many scratches/swirls as this almost new one. I hope Alpina pays attention to what customers have to say and invest in upgrading this buckle. It's not worthy of an otherwise wonderful watch.

I will post some pictures next week.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Hi Red hot chili, thanks for sharing, that is a beauty. It reminds me of one of the watches my father used to wear. Very classy, elegant watch.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Hi vbomega, thanks for joining the FC and Alpina forum. I would love to see those pics.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

While I'm not currently an owner of any of their watches, the creation of this forum has piqued my curiosity. I've started checking them out and I really like what I see.

FC & Alpina welcome to WUS.

RS


----------



## rlarsen462

Great to see this here! I just bought a FC for myself from a forum member, and a very nice FC for my wife for her graduation. I had to do a lot of stumbling through the forums for info so it's nice to finally have a forum for the brand.


----------



## PeterStas

Thanks for post! Saw Slimline Automatic with interest, as this is a special version Steel Case with Sunray dial + gold indexes. That is not how we normally manufacture. Where did you buy? Must have been made locally. 

Looking forward to learn and we will review if we should introduce this model variant in the future...


----------



## Ernie Romers

Hi Peter, the watch certainly got my interest and I am curious as to what you can find out about it and if this one will be produced in the near future.


----------



## chaadster

What is the connection between FC and Alpina?


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I love my FC watches. I am impressed by the quality and pricing of their line. I hope to see FC stick around for a long time.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

chaadster said:


> What is the connection between FC and Alpina?


If I remember correctly Frederique Constant is the parent company of Alpina . While Frederique Constant is a fairly newcomer to the game, Alpina's history stretches back to the 1800's.


----------



## sixtysix

Awesome to have the FC and Alpina brands represented here.....I have an Alpina Heritage Automatic that I bought new a few years ago......great watch! The new StarTimer Pilots are what I am interested in the most!!


----------



## mleok

PeterStas said:


> Thanks for post! Saw Slimline Automatic with interest, as this is a special version Steel Case with Sunray dial + gold indexes. That is not how we normally manufacture. Where did you buy? Must have been made locally.
> 
> Looking forward to learn and we will review if we should introduce this model variant in the future...


I think that would be an excellent idea, the stainless steel case with the cream sunburst dial and rose gold hands and indices is a wonderful combination, and I for one, would certainly be interested in getting one. I assume the base calibre is an ETA 2824-2 or a SW200-1?


----------



## vbomega

My FC Persuasion Automatic (Apologies for low quality photos):


----------



## vbomega

mleok said:


> I assume the base calibre is an ETA 2824-2 or a SW200-1?


I hope FC will continue investing in manufacturing its own calibers. This is the right thing to do, and this is what makes a watch company unique. Nothing wrong with high quality movements from ETA and/or Sellita, but manufacture movements make watches _unique_.


----------



## tomsimac

Just traded into Alpina and at first did not know much about the watch. Looked good, like so many homage types, you know... But when I opened the box and saw this.... It took me by surprise. I have watches that sell for many multiples of this and it compares or beats them in many ways. Design is a ten. Movement decoration is a ten plus. Only complaint is those darn pins and sleeves in the ss band. Small details... But what I really want to impart is don't be fooled by the lack of common knowlwdge and think of this as a cheap watch due to MSRP. It makes me think in the future watches will be made like this an Omega, Hamilton, Tag, etc... Will have to adapt. I have the Extreme Diver, 44 on SS. Next up will be the FC. Thanks for the forum Ernie. I do not plan on flipping this watch.


----------



## afc14284

I'm also really glad the Alpina Forum is up and running.... I recently bought my "Grail" the Alpina Sailing Extreme and I don't plan on letting it go... This is a watch that's gonna stay on my wrists for many years to come... 

I'll be sure to check this forum constantly for any new Alpina news.


----------



## PeterStas

Dear All, Thank you for the encouraging messages!


----------



## seaking

Recently stumbled on this brand. I like the designs and will be looking forward to add one to my ever growing collections.


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

Hi All,

I recently purchased the FC710MC4H4 and love it. High quality, excellent decoration front and back, and keeping time to within 3-4 seconds per day, with the FC in-house movement. I would strongly recommend it to anyone seeking a classic design dress watch, although right now I am wearing mine every day, with our without a suit. It looks great. And you cannot beat the price for this level of quality. I will be buying more FC watches.


----------



## seaking

Looks great.. I'm also looking at acquiring this or the SS version


----------



## GBOGH

Red hot chili said:


> View attachment 710154


Wow, that looks very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Sc00ter

Indeed nice looking watches. It's a Patek look for much cheaper. Am I the only one that thinks this?


----------



## mleok

Sc00ter said:


> Indeed nice looking watches. It's a Patek look for much cheaper. Am I the only one that thinks this?


I used to have the FC Slimline quartz, and it does indeed remind me of a Patek Calatrava.


----------



## Sc00ter

mleok said:


> I used to have the FC Slimline quartz, and it does indeed remind me of a Patek Calatrava.


Exactly. 
If you have time to waste pay attention to their models...  
Even more... I can't think of one of their models that doesn't remind me of something "famous".


----------



## GBOGH

Red hot chili said:


>


Anyone know if this one is still available for sale as an exclusive for Watchuseek, or is it long gone...?

Thanks.


----------



## Benjamin Hanglin

I would love to know too… beautiful watch.


----------



## Inca Bloc

i think this is the right thread to post these beauty's, hope you like them....


----------



## Syedhuz

PeterStas said:


> Dear All, Thank you for the encouraging messages!


While its good that you guys have dealaers in various countries but the price quoted is so variable & does not match up with online stores .. For example i am living in Saudi Arabia & have been quoted prices 30% to 40% what i can buy online. I suggest that like NOMOS GLASHUTTE , why doesnt FC starts selling the watches online themselves. This will increase your reach globally while further reducing the final price of watches which every customer wants. I am interested in buying FC Men's FC705N4S6 Slim Line Analog Display Swiss Automatic Blue Watch.


----------



## metalgear

Syedhuz said:


> While its good that you guys have dealaers in various countries but the price quoted is so variable & does not match up with online stores .. For example i am living in Saudi Arabia & have been quoted prices 30% to 40% what i can buy online. I suggest that like NOMOS GLASHUTTE , why doesnt FC starts selling the watches online themselves. This will increase your reach globally while further reducing the final price of watches which every customer wants. I am interested in buying FC Men's FC705N4S6 Slim Line Analog Display Swiss Automatic Blue Watch.


not sure if you've seen this yet:

The Official Alpina Web Store


----------



## rott3

This forum got my atention because of FC...but right now discovered the Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date I my atention is focused on Alpina as I really has that beautifull Big Pilot (for me associated to IWC) @ a fraccion of the price...Its nice to discover good things


----------



## CrispinRobles

I bought this Alpina "12-Hours of Sebring" back in 2010. It was brand-new and I wore it quite a bit, but the lume was lame. So I sent it out to Kent Parks, and he did an amazing job on it. Eventually the nylon strap with deployant clasp wore out; so I got the rubber one for a pretty penny and continued to wear it in rotation with other timepieces I had put into my collection. And as the collection grew, I set the Avalanche aside in a watch box I keep in a dresser drawer, where it rested peacefully for about two years or so. I recently took it out and started wearing it again. A lot. I have no explanation for the sudden attraction I felt to the watch. I just didn't want to take it off. Since I wear my watches all night, the Parks relume really makes it for me. It's a bold piece at 48mm but not an unwieldy beast by any means. I asked Aaron Pimental to make a strap for it, and here's what it looks like now. The strap boosted the appearance of the watch for me, and I don't know when I'll be taking it off again. Enjoy the pics and thanks for looking.

BTW, I highly recommend both Parks and Combat Straps for what they do. They are the best in their fields.


----------



## aleparma

Beautiful!!!


----------



## WatchLuc

Currently I own an Omega diver watch and a IWC Pilot watch. Next watch on my whishlist is a Perpetual Calendar. Most PC's are out of my budget. But FC seems to have a PC model with an own manufacturar's movement/caliber with an acceptable pricetag of approx. 8000 Swiss Francs.

Any comments on this watch and/or the brand FC from a watch connaisseur?

http://frederiqueconstant.com/watch-finder/manufacture/slimline-perpetual-calendar-fc-775v4s4/


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BritishSeaPower

Hi guys! 
New to this forum, but I'm in the early stages of deciding on my next watch purchase. Just wanted your opinions on Alpina watches, build quality, style. 
I love some of the designs and the style of Alpina watches, I'm looking at either getting a Seastrong Diver heritage, Seastrong Diver big date 300 or one of the new smartwatches. Just wondered if any of you had any of these (especially your opinion on the smartwatch if you have one).

Thanks
BSP


----------



## robzilla

*Alpina Startimer Pilots watch Navy blue dial automatic*

Never really new they existed except for the vintage brand pieces.

Was looking for a pilots watch and saw this model on Amazon for a fraction of the retail price.

Was not sure. Did some research and seemed like a solid choice.

Lume is not good which is too bad for a pilots watch but that is really the only negative.

The watch has a decorated movement and just feels like a very high quality piece. Metal movement retaining ring as well.

Domed sapphire crystal and navy sunburst dial with applied markers.

Engraved and numbered case back.

I will post back later with a full review. I just got the watch. Initial impressions are extremely good so far!

Adding pics soon!


----------



## robzilla

This is my new Alpina Startimer Pilots watch navy blue dial. Will add review later. So far I am extremely impressed!


----------



## CrispinRobles

*I have an Alpina Sebring I bought around 2008. If you're looking for good lume, you won't find it on an Alpina watch. I sent mine out to Kent at Everest Watch Works, and he turned it into a torch. I highly recommend Kent for all your reluming needs. He's the man. Back to Alpina, I think it's unacceptable that Alpina doesn't consider lume an important constituent of manufacture. Good luck with your new watch. I love the dial color. God bless.*


----------



## robzilla

I agree the lume is not great but it is more of a dress watch with a sport flair so any lume is a plus to me. It is odd that high end pieces seem to ignore lume but it is pretty common not just Alpina. The lume on the hands is adequate to read through the night. 

I have a marathon gsar and Orient 300m Diver so if I want lume I use those but if I want to dress nice, meet a client, etc. The Alpina works perfectly for me for my use. Also the dial is so large and bezel so small along with large hands and domed anti-reflective Sapphire Crystal it is very legible even in low light. 

Considering the many other factors that make this a great watch the lack of nuclear lume is not a huge mark against it. I certainly would like better but I have had worse in this type of watch. I can't say about other models. The dive model looks like it has decent lume. Even other pilots models have more lume but as you say they may all be weak. I don't know. I don't think it is fair to dismiss a manufacturer simply because of lack of lume on a vintage dress watch. If it was a dive watch I would have sent it back day one. 

Anyways I am very happy with Alpina so far. We shall see how the longevity is. 

Maybe they will improve their lume by reading the feedback here on this forum?? I hope so😀.


----------



## CrispinRobles

*As a dress watch it certainly doesn't need five layers of SuperLuminova. You're right. I've had other high end watches with weak lume. So I don't mean to single Alpina out as uniquely malfeasant in this respect. I'm kind of a lume freak anyway. I wear a watch at night after charging it up with a full-spectrum light. If I know a watch has weak lume, I won't buy it. Nevertheless,I think you will get a lot of use out of your watch. I still wear my Alpina and just recently had it serviced. My watch guy told me the oil had dried up. I live in a dry climate and hadn't gotten the watch serviced since I'd bought it. But it's still running great. Wear it in good health and God bless.*


----------



## dumpweed

Does this watch look familiar?

https://jet.com/product/Invicta-I-Force-18513SYB-Black-Dial-Watch/5376eea6adf7459abbe775b86580a83f


----------



## Barge

*GPHG 2017*

Congratulations to Frederique Constant for the nomination for the GPHG 2017 with the brown dialed version of the worldtimer.
Would be great to see the FC team win their category .
I know which watch I'll be wearing.


----------



## cariduro24

Greetings,

I'm looking for help obtaining more information about this watch. I would like to know, MSRP, year and anything else you can add. Model number is al550x4r26.

Thanks in advance.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispinRobles

*Beautiful watch, but are you sure about that model number? There's one or two for sale on eBay, but they don't look anything like your pic. I binged the model number and checked images. Nothing there like the picture.*


----------



## CrispinRobles

*This is the one. It's on the Alpina website. Still looking. Luxury Swiss Alpina Watch Startimer*


----------



## CrispinRobles

*This is the closest to your pic I could find anywhere. It doesn't have the sweeping seconds hand, as this iteration has a large small seconds register. It's at Joma Shop for circa $2600. Hope that helps and good luck.

www.jomashop.com/open-box-alpina-watch-al-718b4s6.html
*


----------



## cariduro24

Thanks for the information. I finally got the watch. Here is the actual picture of it. I got the full set and it has a sticker with an MSRP of $1700.00. I paid less of course, this is I think a 2004 model in pristine condition. Is keeping time to +. 04 s/d. I'm impressed with its presence and build quality.

Best regards,









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispinRobles

*Sweet. I believe this is the timepiece Alexander was wearing at the Battle of Issus. It looks like it won't take no for an answer. Wear it in good health, my friend.*


----------



## lovedeep

Just got a Seastrong Horological Smartwatch, had another analogue smartwatches before. But, have to say that this is by far my favorite.


----------



## lovedeep

Anyone wearing FC or Alpina's smart watches? Have a question for an app.


----------



## bethyschofield

If anyone is interested, WatchNation are doing 10% off Frederique Constant at the moment! The code is Constant10 and it's just on specific models, but it's a good saving when you think about it!


----------



## Kurt Behm

Hello:
I'm considering an Alpina Alpiner 4 Race for Water LE Chronograph. Why in the world would
they put a 24 hour register on the dial that doesn't work.

To me, it insults the intelligence of the watch purchaser and possibly ruins Alpina in their
(my) eyes.

Can anyone explain why they did this? Was it just a way to use up their 24 hr.
dials from a real GMT Watch? It reminds me of the Chinese fakes that have faux chronograph pushers etc.

Thanks

Kurt


----------



## Barge

I can try asking on Monday when I go to Baselworld.


----------

